# Hello



## Momof2boyz (8 mo ago)

I am three months separated from my husband of 9 years. I am hoping to just hear about other peoples experiences and gain some insight. This is going to be my second divorce, I have two boys. I feel a little lost and hopeless at this stage of things.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Momof2boyz said:


> I am three months separated from my husband of 9 years. I am hoping to just hear about other peoples experiences and gain some insight. This is going to be my second divorce, I have two boys. I feel a little lost and hopeless at this stage of things.


Welcome to TAM @Momof2boyz. I’m sorry to hear your marriage is ending. As you already know, that road sucks even under the best conditions.

What is the status of things? Have you already filed? Do you have a co-parent plan in place? I assume this man is the boys’ father?

3 months is not very long, this has to still be really hard for you. How is your support system? Do you have a couple of close friends or relatives to help you? Do you attend church?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Are your boys his? Why did he leave?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I’m sorry you’re going through this right now. Welcome to TAM, there are others here who are going through similar situations or have been through them, already. Sending you positive thoughts and hope you find some support, here.


----------



## Momof2boyz (8 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM @Momof2boyz. I’m sorry to hear your marriage is ending. As you already know, that road sucks even under the best conditions.
> 
> What is the status of things? Have you already filed? Do you have a co-parent plan in place? I assume this man is the boys’ father?
> 
> 3 months is not very long, this has to still be really hard for you. How is your support system? Do you have a couple of close friends or relatives to help you? Do you attend church?


Thank you it is still very new we are coparenting but it’s not very structured we kind of let the boys go where they want when they want I figure that will be fine for summer break but we need to get a better fixed schedule in place soon. He made me sign a saps on Valentine’s Day before he moved out. I signed when I want in the clearest head space and now regret some of what I agreed to. I am in therapy twice a week and have a psychiatrist managing my meds and treatment. I don’t have any close friends but my mom has been stepping in to help out when she can but she lives on the other side of the state. I thought I’d dip my pool into a forum like this to see if I can find some support/discussion. Thank you for reaching out I’m still more in the shock and awe stage of it all and I wish to move into a more realistic stage to focus on what life is going to look like for me and my boys.


----------



## Momof2boyz (8 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Are your boys his? Why did he leave?


One of my sons is his and one is from my first marriage. He left because he says he can’t trust me because of financial troubles we had several years back. He was dealing with the death of his father and checked out on his job leaving me try to and pay what I could of the bills while he grieved watching his father waste away. He’s blamed me for it and punished me for years by taking away any financial access and giving me a fixed allowance then he said he no longer trust me he thinks our entire marriage was a sham and that I never loved him. So I’m just gutted.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Momof2boyz said:


> Thank you it is still very new we are coparenting but it’s not very structured we kind of let the boys go where they want when they want I figure that will be fine for summer break but we need to get a better fixed schedule in place soon. He made me sign a saps on Valentine’s Day before he moved out. I signed when I want in the clearest head space and now regret some of what I agreed to. I am in therapy twice a week and have a psychiatrist managing my meds and treatment. I don’t have any close friends but my mom has been stepping in to help out when she can but she lives on the other side of the state. I thought I’d dip my pool into a forum like this to see if I can find some support/discussion. Thank you for reaching out I’m still more in the shock and awe stage of it all and I wish to move into a more realistic stage to focus on what life is going to look like for me and my boys.


MO2B do you have an attorney that is helping you?

I would be real careful about signing anything, but I guess you know that now. Your lawyer might be able to help you fix the “saps”. What does that mean “saps”? It sounds like a separation document of some kind?

Good that you’re in IC and can reach out to mom. How old are your boys?


----------

